# Jerking Salmon



## Cap'n Ahab (Dec 9, 2005)

Arrrrrrrr.....

Cap'n Ahab here. And, I have a recipe for you limey blokes out there with a taste for a little spice.

Find a nice King Salmon fillet. Soho works as well... whatever, really. I use King Salmon because I'm a salmon snob. I digress. Get the freakin' fish. Get out enough aluminum foil to cover the fish. On the bottom, below the fish, spread rosemary, Thai ginger and habañero peppers. I used chocolate habañeros the last time... wicked little bastards. African Devils wrk in a pinch. Also, I like cracked Allspice on the bottom. It's up to you.

Cook for 10 minutes at 225 and remove from oven. 

Now, we take a jerk rub. I use Busha Brown's. If you want to make your own, break out the mortar and pestle and get these ingredients:

1/2 cup fresh thyme leaves
2 bunches (about 15) green onions, finely chopped
1/4 cup ginger root, finely diced
3 Scotch Bonnet peppers, chopped
1/4 cup peanut oil
5 garlic cloves, chopped
3 freshly ground bay leaves
2 teaspoons freshly ground allspice
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1 tablespoon freshly ground pepper
1 tablespoon freshly ground coriander
1 teaspoon freshly ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons salt
Juice of 1 lime

Combine all of em' into a paste. This tastes good, but Busha Brown's is easily as good. 

Spread the jerk paste over the salmon until covered. I lay more ginger, allspice and peppers on top as it cooks the rest of the way... which, for me, is another 20 minutes.



You can also grill this. It tastes even better. Use an alder plank with the herbs under the salmon. Cook over direct heat for a bout 10 minutes. Apply rub and more herbs. Then cook until Salmon is slightly crispy, but still medium-done.






Now, to finish off, we need a sauce. I like a Grand Marnier-habañero sauce. Pour GM, cut habañeros, ginger and brown sugar. Boil and light on fire. Pour on plated fish while lit.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Cap'n Ahab said:


> Arrrrrrrr.....
> 
> Now, to finish off, we need a sauce. I like a Grand Marnier-habañero sauce. Pour GM, cut habañeros, ginger and brown sugar. Boil and light on fire. Pour on plated fish while lit.


Yeah...but isn't it dangerous to pour it while you're lit???   Sounds like a great recipe! Thanks for the rub recipe also. Going to try that on some chicken and pork as well.


----------

